

Regression without negative examples - efavdb
http://efavdb.com/methods-regression-without-negative-examples/

======
makeset
Title should be " _Logistic_ regression without negative examples."
Confusingly named as it is, logistic regression is a classification method,
not regression. Regression does not have positive or negative examples by
definition.

~~~
efavdb
Good point, thanks. I'll change the name. Happy holidays.

